# Invalid System Disk, replace disk, press any key



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, my brother is getting this message on his computer (old NEC PC with Win98 first edition) when he boots up. He can't even get to the desktop and this comes up in the startup and he can't get past it. Anyone know what is wrong and what he can do to fix this? thank you.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the obvious first, has a floppy been left in the drive?


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

ya I'm pretty sure no floppy is in there.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

how do I do a system restore type thing


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Boot the cmputer with a Windows 98 startup diskette. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

Sys C:

After the System files are transferred, remove the startup diskette and restart the computer.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check the eide cable is not loose or faulty


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> Boot the cmputer with a Windows 98 startup diskette. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:
> 
> Sys C:
> 
> After the System files are transferred, remove the startup diskette and restart the computer.


 Hi, when I try and do that...I can't type anything. I just see a blinking cursor and I am unable to type anything..please help!


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

dai said:


> check the eide cable is not loose or faulty


 what is the eide cable and how can I check it?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the eide cable is the flat ribbon cable that goes from the m/board to the harddrive check the plug at the m/board and the drive is secure


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

hmm no idea what that is but I think I have the AntiCMOS .A virus....how can I fix that!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Why do you suspect that?

It's more likely the hard drive has gone belly up.

However until you can try the sys C: as suggested above, it's all
speculative.

Is your keyboard USB? Have you a PS/2 keyboard you can use?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

With the computer OFF, open the console. You will see a serie of ribbon cables. Those are the IDE cables. These cables are connected from the Main Board to devices such as the Floppy Disk Drive, CD_ROM and Hard Drives. Refresh their contact by diconnectng them and reconnecting. That will refresh their contact. Also scout around for the CMOS battery. The CMOS battery is a coinlike (Silver Dollar) battery. Remove this battery for at least 10 minutes, then reinstall. That will clear the CMOS and the default values will be loaded.

Once done, attempt to boot the computer with the startup diskette and run...

Sys C: 

command in MSDOS.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

at least it is classed as easy to remove
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/anticmos.a.html


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

I bought Norton AntiVirus, ran it. It picked up ANTICMOS and deleted it, but I'm still having a startup issue for some reason. My startup issue is that I start it up, then Windows98 appears to be loading, it flashes to the DOS screen, and then a message comes up "bad command or file name" twice. I'm then taken back to the C: Prompt. From the C prompt, I can't go to the A: drive, but I can go to the B: drive, which picks up everything from my bootup floppy, but when I try to run AUTOEXE it says "preparing to start your computer. please wait". Then it says "not ready reading drive A:. abort. retry. fail?" When I try to run the step by step configuration, after I get the line HS2DMI.COM, it says "bad command or file name" and then after I get the line DOSMODE.COM it also says "bad command or file name". What can I do from here to get the computer to startup? The virus is most likely gone, but I can't seem to do much.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What happens if you put a REM in front of those lines in your autoexec.bat file. Or rename the file completely.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

A REM? I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You edit the text file AUTOEXEC.BAT and put the letters REM before the lines that are causing problems. Then reboot.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> I bought Norton AntiVirus, ran it. It picked up ANTICMOS and deleted it, but I'm still having a startup issue for some reason. My startup issue is that I start it up, then Windows98 appears to be loading, it flashes to the DOS screen, and then a message comes up "bad command or file name" twice. I'm then taken back to the C: Prompt. From the C prompt, I can't go to the A: drive, but I can go to the B: drive, which picks up everything from my bootup floppy, but when I try to run AUTOEXE it says "preparing to start your computer. please wait". Then it says "not ready reading drive A:. abort. retry. fail?" When I try to run the step by step configuration, after I get the line HS2DMI.COM, it says "bad command or file name" and then after I get the line DOSMODE.COM it also says "bad command or file name". What can I do from here to get the computer to startup? The virus is most likely gone, but I can't seem to do much.


Copy and Paste the following text (Only the Text in Bold) into a Notepad document:

*[Paths]
WinDir=c:\windows
WinBootDir=c:\windows
HostWinBootDrv=c

[Options]
Bootdelay=1
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1

;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
BootMenu=0*

Save this file into the floppy disk drive as MSDOS. The file will be saved as MSDOS.txt in your Startup Diskette.

Boot the computer with the Startup diskette. At the Menu select Command prompt without CD Support. At the A:\ prompt type the following, pressing Enter after each line:

C:
Attrib -r -h -s MSDOS.SYS
rename MSDOS.SYS MSDOS.OLD
rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old
rename Config.sys Config.old
Copy A:\MSDOS.txt
rename MSDOS.txt MSDOS.sys
Attrib +r +h +s MSDOS.sys

Remove the Startup diskette and restart the computer. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

How exactly does that stop all the bad command or file name errors that he is getting.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The first bad commands are comming from the legacy files in the C:\ drive. The second set of bad commands are comming from the legacy files in the Floppy disk, as He/She is trying to run the A:\Autoexec.bat from the floppy, which should not be done. Since the computer is booting to the C:\ prompt, chances are that the MSDOS.sys file is either missing or corrupted. Renaming the legacy files in the C:\ drive will stop the first set of errors experienced.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Bob Cerelli said:


> You edit the text file AUTOEXEC.BAT and put the letters REM before the lines that are causing problems. Then reboot.


How do I edit AUTOEXEC.BAT in DOS mode? That's all that I'm capable of getting to.

Thanks for any and all help to everyone by the way.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> How do I edit AUTOEXEC.BAT in DOS mode? That's all that I'm capable of getting to.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help to everyone by the way.


I do not believe edting this file will resolve the issue. You must replace the MSDOS.sys file as well as renaming both legacy files (Autoexec.bat and Config.sys). These files are not needed in the Windows environment.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

There is no way that he can get to an internet source right now. (This is actually Richter915's friend). He is dictating what to say to me, but again, he has no internet access as of right now. Is there something that he can do with what he has?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

He can find out if there is a MSDOS.SYS in the C:\Windows folder and copy this file to the Root directory. He can do the following:

At the prompt type the following:

Path=C:\;C:\Windows\Command
Attrib -r -h -s MSDOS.SYS
Attrib -r -h -s C:\Windows\MSDOS.SYS
Dir C:\Windows\MSDOS.sys

If the file is present in the C:\Windows folder, then he may continue as follows:

rename MSDOS.SYS MSDOS.OLD
rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old
rename Config.sys Config.old
Copy C:\Windows\MSDOS.sys
Attrib +r +h +s MSDOS.sys


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

I can get into the Windows folder, but no matter what the command is, after I hit enter, I get "bad command or file name". (I as in he. It's just easier to type I)


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how exactly ANTICMOS caused all of this to happen to the computer or does my problem not even relate to this particular virus? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"My startup issue is that I start it up, then Windows98 appears to be loading, it flashes to the DOS screen, and then a message comes up "bad command or file name" twice. I'm then taken back to the C: Prompt. " - Nothing in there at all about anything related to the A: Drive. In fact "I can't go to the A: drive," is mentioned later. 

Also, isn't renaming the autoexec.bat file what I also suggested?

But again, I'm still not clear how the MSDOS.SYS file stops the bad command or file name problems regardless of whether they are on the C: or floppy drive.?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Richter915,

What is in your Windows folder?

What is in your autoexec.bat file? 

Are the bad commands or file name related to entries in the autoexec.bat file?

Since you are getting bad command or file name (which given the names provided typically comes from the autoexec.bat file) have you tried renaming it as I previously suggested? You can just boot to DOS or with a DOS floppy and rename the file. 

If you can't do all this, or are still having problems possibly related to the virus, can you boot to DOS and reinstall Windows. This should delete anything and will hopefully fix or replace any corrupted files.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> I can get into the Windows folder, but no matter what the command is, after I hit enter, I get "bad command or file name". (I as in he. It's just easier to type I)


At the C:\ prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

Dir Precopy*.cab /s
Dir Win98_46.cab /s

Let me know the location of these files.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Any more information on what file are available in the \windows directory?

Since there were some viruses that might be part of the problem, if you have access to your source files you might consider booting with a DOS disk and reinstalling on top of the current version. Suggested this a couple of posts ago.

Sometimes vendors leave the source files in the C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS directory. If you have that there, try running SETUP.

Otherwise you can also try running the setup that is in the \win98 or \win98se directory on a CD.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> Copy and Paste the following text (Only the Text in Bold) into a Notepad document:
> 
> *[Paths]
> WinDir=c:\windows
> ...


ok, well, I did all of that but here's where I ran into problems.
Attrib -r -h -s MSDOS.SYS didn't work...bad command or file name etc. The only thing I was able to do was:

rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old
Copy A:\MSDOS.txt
rename MSDOS.txt MSDOS.sys

nothing else worked so I dunno. I did that and rebooted windows and it immediately takes me to the startup options screen. It says "Warning: Windows has detected a registry/configuration error. Choose Command Prompt only, and run scan reg."

So I choose command prompt only, and then I get a message saying:
"The following files are missing or corrupted:
c:\windows\himem.sys
c:\windows\dblbuff.sys
c:\Windows\IFSHLP.sys

Cannot find win.com, unable to continue loading windows."

well this wasn't coming up before but here it is now, I dunno what to do, please help!


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

oh ya, forgot to add that after that message it takes me to the c prompt and from there I can't run scanreg. One thing I tried was putting a bootdisk in and in that disk it has a scanreg.exe so I run that and it goes to the blue screen. After that I get an error saying that there's not enough drive space to run this and there's an error involving HIMEM.SYS in the CONFIG.SYS file...I really am not sure but it's something like that, again, help me please!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Any more information on what file are available in the \windows directory?

Any information regarding - "Sometimes vendors leave the source files in the C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS directory. If you have that there, try running SETUP."

===============

If you need a floppy with additional utilities not normally included, there is also the generic one which you can download and extract at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win98_img.exe

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Move, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, Deltree, Extract, Updated Fdisk, ATTRIB, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

Not only are there more utilities on there but it starts much faster since it doesn't have to create the RAM disk and then expand the cab file from the floppy to that RAM disk.

It automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X:

There is also a CD ROM boot image you can download at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win_boot.iso

In addition to all the other DOS utilities, the CD version also has:
DELPART - For deleting DOS and NTFS partitions. Can delete extended NTFS partitions.
FDISK121 - FDISK with additional options - See the documentation, and 
READNTFS - Read and Copy files on a NTFS partition.

The CD image needs to be burned using a program that recognized ISO images.

=================

Have you also tried a simple reinstall as well?


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Any more information on what file are available in the \windows directory?
> 
> Any information regarding - "Sometimes vendors leave the source files in the C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS directory. If you have that there, try running SETUP."
> 
> ...


"Any more information on what file are available in the \windows directory?

Any information regarding - "Sometimes vendors leave the source files in the C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS directory. If you have that there, try running SETUP.""
How would I be able to check what files are available? Please gimme a quick tutorial on that.

I have a floopy right now that has several of those things and when I try running scanreg from there, it doesn't do anything...when I do scanreg /fix from the B drive (the B drive reads my floopy drive for some reason...)...I get a message saying "Not enough memory. There is no extended memory driver laoded on your computer. Make sure that you have a HIMEM.SYS file on the disk from which you are restarting your computer, and then restart using the command prompt only option. Depending on the location of the HIMEM.SYS file, you may need to add a line such as DEVICE=A:\HIMEM.SYS or DEVICE=C:\windows\himem.sys in the CONFIG.SYS file on your boot drive."
I dunno if that gives u any info as to what's going on but...I think it relates. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From the DOS prompt enter:

C:
CD \windows
DIR

This will show what is in the windows directory. Hopefully the list will be fairly long.

After that:

CD options
CD cabs
DIR

Hopefully you will have both directories and there will be the source files in that directory.

===========

But you mention that you have run setup before. Since it wasn't from the floppy, where did you run it before?

Do you have Win98 on a CD?

Why isn't your computer's A: drive showing up correctly? This is also part of your problem. You might look at your computer's CMOS. As I recall this was also the reason you couldn't find your hard drive. The settings were all incorrect.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

well that's a problem right there. When I type CD \windows I get the error. I can try doing cd window~1 and that will get me into the windows folder but from there I'm stuck. I dunno what to do there.

I do have a win98 CD. I have no idea why the A drive isn't showing up correctly, my guess is because of the antiCMOS. A virus which I got rid of yesterday. I dunno if you can get anything from that but please help out. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"When I type CD \windows I get the error." - What error?

Did you type C: first?
Did you press the Enter key after this to change to a C:> prompt

Can you do a DIR after that rather than trying to change to the C:\windows directory


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

I get the error saying "bad command or file name"...something along those lines. With the problem that I've been having booting up, it automatically takes me to the C prompt so yes, I am at the c prompt. When I do DIR at the C window I get the full listing of all files and folders in my C drive...and from there I can get into the windows folder by typing cd window~1...but if I try doing CD \windows...I get the bad command or file name error.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What directory was Windows previously installed? I was making an assumption that it would the the standard of c:\windows

From the C:\ prompt, try running DIR /AD /W
This will show just directories in a wide view.
Do you even have a c:\windows directory?
What is in the other one?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Sometimes people reinstall the operating System and if the operating system exists, it install in directories such as Windows.000, Windows.001, Windows.002, ....etc, depending upont the attempts to install Windows.

At the C: prompt type the following and press Enter:

Dir Win*.*

How many Window~1 entries appear. List those entries.

Also try this:

Dir Win.com /s

Let us know the location of this file.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, that is exactly why I asked:

"What directory was Windows previously installed?"

and 

"What is in the other one?" - regarding the cd window~1 comment.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> So I choose command prompt only, and then I get a message saying:
> 
> "The following files are missing or corrupted:
> 
> ...


Just wonder why these errors refer to the C:\Windows folder?


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

alright thanks for the info but I probably won't be able to get back to you guys for a week because I'm not at my damaged computer right now (obviously)...when I get home, I will be sure to try these things and keep you guys posted on the progress...thanks again for all ur aid.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This command my give us an Idea of the location of the Installation files if any:

Dir Win98_46.cab /s


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> alright thanks for the info but I probably won't be able to get back to you guys for a week because I'm not at my damaged computer right now (obviously)...when I get home, I will be sure to try these things and keep you guys posted on the progress...thanks again for all ur aid.


*Bring it Home!*, lol


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> This command my give us an Idea of the location of the Installation files if any:
> 
> Dir Win98_46.cab /s


 I tried doing that earlier today and it just makes noise for an awfully long time...I waited but then gave up...should I wait longer?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

JSntgRvr,

Even if there are directories like Windows.000, Windows.001 etc, wouldn't they still up correctly from DOS. This is because they are not over the 8.3 character configuration.

Something like cd window~1 from DOS would mean the directory is over the 8 character limit. So it would be something like \windows_org (just making up the name as an example).

Richter915,

At this point there is so much guessing going on, I would just do a reinstall. The risk of continuing to find more odd errors continues to be too great. You also don't need to reformat to get the benefits of a clean install either.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Bob Cerelli said:


> JSntgRvr,
> 
> Even if there are directories like Windows.000, Windows.001 etc, wouldn't they still up correctly from DOS. This is because they are not over the 8.3 character configuration.
> 
> ...


 I think I just need to spend a little longer looking for the windows directory. I thought window~1 was with the windows directory because I thought that the s would get cut off. I still want to fight this one (reinstalling is my last options because I have a lot of important info still on the PC)..but there is another problem...even when I put the windows 98 CD in the computer...there would be no way to reinstall because it doesn't access that CD for some reason.

I will still keep fighting the good fight, you guys have really helped and I think I can fix it with some more time...thank you again, a lot.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

This keeps getting more and more complicated as we continue to learn how much isn't working.

What was the windows~1 directory you were referring to earlier. Did actually exist?

Why did you get a bad command or file name when trying to change to c:\windows. If the directory didn't exist, that would not be the error message you would have gotten. It would have more been something like the system cannot fine the path specified. Not a bad command.

When you ran DIR /AD from the C: prompt, what directories were showing?

Why can't you access the CD ROM? What exactly have you tried and what was the error.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> I think I just need to spend a little longer looking for the windows directory. I thought window~1 was with the windows directory because I thought that the s would get cut off. I still want to fight this one (reinstalling is my last options because I have a lot of important info still on the PC)..but there is another problem...even when I put the windows 98 CD in the computer...there would be no way to reinstall because it doesn't access that CD for some reason.
> 
> I will still keep fighting the good fight, you guys have really helped and I think I can fix it with some more time...thank you again, a lot.


There are ways to backup your data. For me it will be easier to remove the hard drive and connect it to a working computer as a Slave. In that way you will be able to have access to the information in the hard drive and will also be able to backup your personal data.

Once done, you can return the hard drive back to the computer as Master, as to be reformatted and perform a clean install.



> even when I put the windows 98 CD in the computer...there would be no way to reinstall because it doesn't access that CD for some reason.


The Windows 98 CD is not bootable. In order to access the CD_ROM, you will need to boot the Computer with a Windows 98 Startup diskette and select Command prompt with CD Support at the Menu. (You will need the Product Key in order to reinstall Windows)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Some Windows CD's are bootable. Sure can do it from just about every one I've seen. 

But if you need a bootable floppy that will let you access a CD ROM, that link was provided earlier. 

Once you can access your CD ROM drive, I would just copy the source files to a directory on the hard drive and start a reinstall. Then you don't have for format and lose any data. 

This is a relatively safe first start. If you need to do something more drastic, you can try that only if this fails.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Bob Cerelli said:


> What directory was Windows previously installed? I was making an assumption that it would the the standard of c:\windows
> 
> From the C:\ prompt, try running DIR /AD /W
> This will show just directories in a wide view.
> ...


well, no surprise with this but trying that prompt really did not help. I got the "Bad command or file name" message again.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> Sometimes people reinstall the operating System and if the operating system exists, it install in directories such as Windows.000, Windows.001, Windows.002, ....etc, depending upont the attempts to install Windows.
> 
> At the C: prompt type the following and press Enter:
> 
> ...


When I tried Dir Win*.* I got three things...Winzip log, Window~1 BMK, and Window~1 . I don't know what this means but hopefully it'll help us out!! We tried doing Dir Win.com /s...the computer gave some info on C drive volume and about the system but then it just continued making noise and nothing else happened.

We tried rebooting the system and starting up in Normal mode from the options mode...when we tried that we got a message saying "unable to find win.com, unable to load windows" Well, I dunno what that means and how I can fix it, but hopefully you guys can...PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So when trying to run an INTERNAL DOS command, that does not require an EXTERNAL program like FDISK, you get a bad command or filename?

Are you sure you are entering this in correctly?

What happens if you just run DIR


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

well when I type just DIR...all the files and directories in the C drive appear...that's expected, but going past there is the problem.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you tried doing a repair install.

Maybe some folk's Win98 CD's are not bootable but all mine certainly are. At least it is not a universal problem.

But if your's isn't either, I have a section with instructions for creating a boot disk at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/floppies.htm

There is also the generic one which you can download and extract at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win98_img.exe

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Move, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, Deltree, Extract, Updated Fdisk, Attrib, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

Not only are there more utilities on there but it starts much faster since it doesn't have to create the RAM disk and then expand the cab file from the floppy to that RAM disk.

It automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X:

There is also a CD ROM boot image you can download at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win_boot.iso

In addition to all the other DOS utilities, the CD version also has:
DELPART - For deleting DOS and NTFS partitions. Can delete extended NTFS partitions.
FDISK121 - FDISK with additional options - See the documentation, and 
READNTFS - Read and Copy files on a NTFS partition.

The CD image needs to be burned using a program that recognized ISO images.

==============

Some ideas for reinstalling can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

Since this doesn't take as long as the thread has been going on, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

no I haven't tried a repair install but I do have bootdisk's with a lot of those utilities on there. What exactly would a repair install do?

Right now, my brother suggests the idea of removing the HD...putting it on another and backing it up...clearing the HD and installing windows on it..then putting that back in the machine...he also suggested buying a new HD...putting windows on it...putting that into the computer and making it the master and then copying the files over...is that possible? Are there any simpler options?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If there is nothing on the hard drive you need, you could always just format and install from scratch.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems that the C:\Windows folder is gone. You may need to perform a parallel, or a clean install of the Operating System. A parallel install is a non destructive process. Only your Programs will be affected, but not your Data. You will need a Startup diskette that can provide you CD support, and that contain the Move.exe and Xcopy commands. I am sure Bob may provide you with these resources. Just move the C:\Programs Files and (I would try also moving he C:\Windows, just in case), then reinstall. It will look as if you were performing a clean install, except your Data will be safe.

I will allow Bob to continue, as he can provide you with the resources you need.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

A few questions because I don't wanna do anything too risky. First, when I type dir...there is a directory called window~1...that's not the same as the windows folder? If not, then what is it? 

In regards to the parallel install...are you positive all data will not be lost? And by data I mean like...word documents...PDF files...emails...saved documents...in other words, what specifically is removed by this parallel install?? Also, I have a disk that has the Move.exe and Xcopy commands...I'm sure they work but as you recall, my floppy drive was giving me some difficulty.

Also, can you please take a look at my other idea about how I can salvage the data? The main reason I'm avoiding a reinstall is because I have extremely important files which have not been backed up...what can I do, please help. Thank you guys again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Richter915 said:


> A few questions because I don't wanna do anything too risky. First, when I type dir...there is a directory called window~1...that's not the same as the windows folder? If not, then what is it?
> 
> In regards to the parallel install...are you positive all data will not be lost? And by data I mean like...word documents...PDF files...emails...saved documents...in other words, what specifically is removed by this parallel install?? Also, I have a disk that has the Move.exe and Xcopy commands...I'm sure they work but as you recall, my floppy drive was giving me some difficulty.
> 
> Also, can you please take a look at my other idea about how I can salvage the data? The main reason I'm avoiding a reinstall is because I have extremely important files which have not been backed up...what can I do, please help. Thank you guys again.


The Window~1 entry is definitely not the C:\Windows folder. It could be anything, such as an attempt to a reinstall that failed. Labels larger than 8 characters in MSDOS are truncated. For example, all of the following may look in MSDOS as Window~1:

Windows.001
Windows Explorer
Windows Media Player

So we cannot determine the source of this entry from here. The C:\Windows folder should appear as C:\Windows, as the label contains only seven characters.

*A parallel install will not erase your personal data.*


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Like it was trying to point out earlier, you might want to test out that directory display on things like "Windows.001". As previously suggested, even if there were installs into anything like that, you would be able to view it correctly from DOS.

Since it is still within the 8.3 naming structure, from DOS it looks just fine. It is not truncated with any ~ characters at all.

As a test I just booted to a Win98 disk.
There was an existing Windows directory
I also created a Windows.002 and Window.003. Directory
All showed up just fine. Give it a try and let me know how it looks for you.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> The Window~1 entry is definitely not the C:\Windows folder. It could be anything, such as an attempt to a reinstall that failed. Labels larger than 8 characters in MSDOS are truncated. For example, all of the following may look in MSDOS as Window~1:
> 
> Windows.001
> Windows Explorer
> ...


ohh I see...it's probably the windows media player folder.

Can you explain to me, in layman's terms, how personal data would not be erased?? Also, would the idea of getting a new HD, putting win98 on it, putting that into the computer and then starting it up from that...work? would the computer be able to read two hard drives from the C: prompt? Would the PC be able to start up that way?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you don't format the drive, no personal data would be erased.

Have you looked at the link posted previously for a variety of ways to reinstall Windows?

First off I would just try reinstalling on top of your current version (assuming there is one). This is the safest thing to try since if it works, you won't need to reinstall any applications etc. If it doesn't, you're not out that much time. 

If that doesn't work, I would rename your current \windows directory then install Windows. But again, that is covered in the link.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok so I looked at the link for reinstalling Windows...pretty much, I "trick" the computer by renaming the Program files and current windows directory (which isn't there really) and then I continue with a reinstall? It makes sense but it still seems too risky to try.

How does my idea for the hardrive work? To reiterate...we'll buy a new HD...install win98 onto it and then hook that up to the PC (as a slave drive? I dunno)...and then start the PC up from there and access the files on the other HD...would that work or no? Please help again, thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There's no trick at all involved. It is just one way to get the benefits of a clean install without formatting the hard drive first. 

But please read that web page carefully. That is one way to get a clean install, which is different than a reinstall. 

If you want to get a new hard drive, you could do that as well.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

JSntgRvr,

Just wondering if you had time to see how directories like windows.001, .002 etc. will show up ok from a DOS prompt with no truncated ~ characters. This got posted several times and would like to see that cleared up for you.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Bob Cerelli said:


> JSntgRvr,
> 
> Just wondering if you had time to see how directories like windows.001, .002 etc. will show up ok from a DOS prompt with no truncated ~ characters. This got posted several times and would like to see that cleared up for you.


Not possible as long names are not suported in MSDOS, or at least I haven't see an utility that can display Long File Names, Except Windows VFAT itself.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

is it possible to hook up another, clean harddrive into my system and get that to boot up my PC?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

JSntgRvr,

A couple of ways to maybe help you understand what a long file name or directory name is.

From DOS, anything over a 8.3 character scheme will be truncated. This is what is meant by a long file name. This would mean that the first name (before the extension) if it is longer that 8 character will be truncated using in part the ~ character. So something like windowsoperartingyststme.doc would be truncated when viewed from DOS. Or a directory called windowsoperatingsystem would be truncated when viewed from DOS. 

Anything 8 characters or less for a file name before the extension will not be truncated. 

So back to the actual discussion at hand. Given the description of what constitutes a long file name, the file or directory named windows.001 is a not long file name. It certainly falls well within the 8.3 convention. In fact the word "windows" is only 7 characters. So that would only be 7.3. Certainly file names of 7 characters before the extension would not be 

So that is the theory part of it all. 

But perhaps the best way to help demonstrate how this works is to actually do all that from DOS. To help you get learn all this, just create the few directories like I did from DOS and you can see for yourself. It's pretty simple, quick and basic.

1. Boot to DOS
2. Create three directories that have been mentioned previously...windows.001, windows.002, and windows.003
3. Then do a DIR
4. Even if there is an existing windows directory, all will show with the correct name and extension.

I would just hate to see something so simple continue to go not being understood.

===========

Richter915,

If you connect another new hard drive to your computer, you will likely need to install your operating system on it. Then if you have anything on your old one you want to copy, you should be able to do it then.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

Bob,

Right that's what I was implying...put a new HD in as a slave drive I guess but already have win98 on it...then boot up the PC using that and then copy my files over onto the new HD...I'm just making sure that that is possible...so...it is possible, right?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you can't boot to your current hard drive, I don't think you can put another one in as a slave and expect to boot to it.


----------



## Richter915 (Jul 18, 2003)

oh really? So then what would be the best way to go about this without removing the current hard drive?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Like I suggested earlier.

If you connect another new hard drive to your computer, you will likely need to install your operating system on it. Then if you have anything on your old one you want to copy, you should be able to do it then.

But you would need to use the new drive as a primary master, just like your current one is. Make sure current one a slave (or a secondary master).


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Since you seem to be at a standstill repairing the existing hard drive, you might want to try this. I did a little research on the AntiCMOS.A virus and it seems that what it does is alter the boot sector on hard drives as well as floppy disks, meaning that it will infect any floppy disk that is inserted in an infected machine and vice-versa. (It's original intent was to re-write the memory in CMOS, but poor coding in the virus itself prevents this)

I suggest you create or download a new Win98 bootdisk on a machine that you are certain is not infected then write protect the boot disk. Once this is accomplished, boot the problem machine with it.

At the A:\> prompt, type FDISK /MBR

Hopefully, this will recreate the boot record on the hard drive.


Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I've also suggested a reinstall or new install as well. But the MBR does not at this point seem to be part of the problem.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

> My startup issue is that I start it up, then Windows98 appears to be loading, it flashes to the DOS screen, and then a message comes up "bad command or file name" twice. I'm then taken back to the C: Prompt. From the C prompt, I can't go to the A: drive, but I can go to the B: drive, which picks up everything from my bootup floppy, but when I try to run AUTOEXE it says "preparing to start your computer. please wait". Then it says "not ready reading drive A:. abort. retry. fail?"


Might not be. But it sure seems to me that this is one screwed up boot sequence. Of course I'm still trying to figure out how one can't access info on the A: drive itself but can access the info on the A: drive from the B: drive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you read all the posts, that is the least of the problems. Even disks make on other computers are not working correctly.


----------

